# Suche IRC Channel wo ich Hilfe bekomme



## Apo (4. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin ein totaler Anfänger was Photoshop etc. betrifft und wollte jetzt nicht wegen jedes kleinen Problems einen Extra-Thread aufmachen.
Gibt es vielleicht einen IRC-Channel, der evtl. auch noch einigermaßen gut besucht ist und wo ich Hilfe zu Programmen bekommen kann?


mfg

Apo


----------



## sam (4. Oktober 2002)

#tutorials.de *duck*


----------



## Apo (4. Oktober 2002)

Danke. Glücklicherweise hab ich die Ausrede, daß ich noch neu auf dieser Seite/in diesem Forum bin und es deshalb nicht wusste. 


mfg

Apo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Oktober 2002)

> #tutorials.de *duck*



Oh, oh übler Vorschlag  

Ich würde sagen , üben, googlen, :denken:, lesen .........
u.s.w.

Oder besuche eine Schulung, wenn es Dir das wert ist, weil in einem IRC-Chat wirst Du auch nicht immer fragen können....

Natürlich kosten solche Schulungen Geld, verdiene meines damit, aber die Sache ist es wert.


----------



## Moartel (5. Oktober 2002)

http://www.mirc.de
Runterladen und installieren.

Auf den Link in meiner Signatur klicken  

Da erfährst du wohl auch noch den einen oder anderen spezialisierten Channel, evtl. auch in anderen Netzwerken.


----------



## Klon (5. Oktober 2002)

Neben #tutorials.de im Quakenet ( irc.quakenet.org ) kannst du dort auch mal in #HP-Design und #Webdesign schaun.


----------



## Moartel (6. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber unbedingt über irc.*de.*quakenet.org reingehen, weil du dann von den nervigen Netsplits in der Regel verschont bleibst.


----------

